# Why are polyester ties bad?



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

Dumb question but all the online guides and books insist on silk. What's wrong with poly? Do they just not last? I picked up some times for $1 each at thrift and later noticed they were poly. Will I catch on fire if I wear them?


----------



## sia (Apr 27, 2007)

crazyquik said:


> Dumb question but all the online guides and books insist on silk. What's wrong with poly? Do they just not last? I picked up some times for $1 each at thrift and later noticed they were poly. *Will I catch on fire if I wear them?*


Um....only if you set them on fire while you're wearing them...


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

Some people say cheap polyester looks/feels like crap. But if you can't even tell the difference, then it's clearly not the case. Don't stop wearing a tie that you like wearing just because its polyester.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

If you smoke or work around fire or heat stay away from it. If you're never around fire you really shouldn't wear it either. Wearing isn't as comfortable as natural fibres. A polyester suit or shirt will not breath. In a tie that doesn't matter, just make sure it looks like silk.


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

Silk is normally recommended because it looks, and handles better that polyester. Also polyester ties have a tendancy for the knot to slip during the day whereas silk knots are more likely to stay close to the collar.

But if they look great and you like them - so what! Enjoy them:icon_smile:


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Once poly's rep as a miracle fabric wore off, I imagine people wondered why they should pay a premium for it. But a visit to a thrift shop will show you those old ties are pretty much indestructible.

I have one tie made of a substance hitherto unknown to man. Is it poly? I just don't know, as there's no label. But it doesn't really matter to me, as it looks and wears fine.


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*Silk? Polyester?*

If you have to ask this question, then you have a lot to learn, and you certinly shouldn't be buying Italian silk until you do learn, which may be never.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

If the tie looks good, who cares what it is made of?

There was no need for the insult.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

As I have a fondness for ties that are slightly wider than is currently fashionable, I have accumulated a few poly ties, most of which are virtually indistinguishable from silk, both in appearance and in their ability to make and hold a really good knot. Fortunately, the current disdain for all things poly makes these ties a real bargain. I almost never pay more than $.50 for one and my local thrift store frequently has them 3 for a dollar. I had much rather have a polyester tie with substance than one of those really skimpy 100%-silk-made-in-Italy ribbons that attempt to pass for a necktie.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

dfloyd said:


> If you have to ask this question, then you have a lot to learn, and you certinly shouldn't be buying Italian silk until you do learn, which may be never.


This attitude is totally uncalled for. You seem to be the one who has a lot to learn, starting with your manners.


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

crazyquik said:


> Dumb question but all the online guides and books insist on silk. What's wrong with poly? Do they just not last? I picked up some times for $1 each at thrift and later noticed they were poly. Will I catch on fire if I wear them?


If you enjoy your polyester ties than there is no problem with wearing them.

The same goes for inexpensive silk ties. Wear what you enjoy.

Ties made with nice silk have interesting qualities about them such as a better drape and many types of textures.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

It's not a case of polyester ties being worse necessarily, just a case of them being no better than wool or silk. If wool or silk ties do a fine job, why bother with new materials that offer no added benefit? 

People also tend to be wary of polyester ties because polyester often seems to go hand in hand with poor construction. It is quite possible to get poorly-made silk or wool ties, but really outstanding polyester ties don't seem at all common. Usually polyester is used as a cost-cutting measure, and if one is cutting costs, why stop with the material? 

It would be quite novel to have a polyester seven-fold, though. :icon_smile_big:

Some also prefer wool or silk for non-sartorial reasons, such as their renewability.


----------



## rnoldh (Apr 22, 2006)

rip said:


> As I have a fondness for ties that are slightly wider than is currently fashionable, I have accumulated a few poly ties, most of which are virtually indistinguishable from silk, both in appearance and in their ability to make and hold a really good knot. Fortunately, the current disdain for all things poly makes these ties a real bargain. *I almost never pay more than $.50 for one and my local thrift store frequently has them 3 for a dollar*. I had much rather have a polyester tie with substance than one of those really skimpy 100%-silk-made-in-Italy ribbons that attempt to pass for a necktie.


Wow, I watch a buck as well as the next guy.

But a sale of 3 for a dollar compared to regular price of $.50 each. That's going above and beyond:icon_smile_big:

More power to you.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

I grew up during the post 70s duPont miracle fiber backlash so I have a deeply ingrained prejudice against polyester and would not be able to wear it.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Bob Loblaw said:


> I grew up during the post 70s duPont miracle fiber backlash so I have a deeply ingrained prejudice against polyester and would not be able to wear it.


Yes, it is difficult, but with adequate therapy, one can make the leap.


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

dfloyd said:


> If you have to ask this question, then you have a lot to learn, and you certinly shouldn't be buying Italian silk until you do learn, which may be never.


It is worth noting that while you take jabs at crazyquik's knowledge of clothing, he has over 10x more posts here than you do.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

omairp said:


> It is worth noting that while you take jabs at crazyquik's knowledge of clothing, he has over 10x more posts here than you do.


I would also like to point out that there is no established relationship between post count and clothing knowledge.

*there would be a silly emoticon here if I used them*.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Polyester ties were big during the space program.


----------



## kitonbrioni (Sep 30, 2004)

If you like the tie, why care what it is made of?


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Wearing a polyester tie when a tie is appropriate or required is better than showing up in the finest 120 italian suit and t shirt.


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

Kav said:


> Wearing a polyester tie when a tie is appropriate or required is better than showing up in the finest 120 italian suit and t shirt.


But what if it's a silk t shirt?


----------



## patbrady2005 (Oct 4, 2005)

dfloyd said:


> If you have to ask this question, then you have a lot to learn, and you certinly shouldn't be buying Italian silk until you do learn, which may be never.


Thanks for treating us to that beautifully constructed sentence.


----------



## Smudger (Jun 11, 2005)

*polyester ties*

Gentlemen,

There are several organizations to which I belong which have only polyester ties representing their organization. The tie which I am very fond of is a polyester tie of the " Worshipful Society of Apothecaries". It is an old London livery company which dates back quite a few years. I would not show up for a lecture or meeting of the Apothecaries without their tie polyester or not.
Best wishes,
Bill


----------



## neyus (Jan 12, 2005)

as far as I am aware spontaneous combustion is more likely to occur in natural materials.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

rip said:


> Yes, it is difficult, but with adequate therapy, one can make the leap.


There you go.

Next stop: Corfam shoes?


----------

